

This typeface could help dyslexics read - jonathanehrlich
http://www.dezeen.com/2014/11/09/christian-boer-dyslexie-typeface-dyslexia-easier-reading-istanbul-design-biennial-2014/

======
davelnewton
Oh like
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5671568](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5671568)?

